# how about this ?



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

i only joined tonight and forgive me if there is a section somewhere but i was maybe thinking or looking for people in my area to meet and train with like a gym buddy section. just a thought though  . sorry if it was a bad idea and there already is one :confused1: .


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Hi mate, where are you based?


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

hey bentley. im in newport


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

I think a training buddy section would be fantastic, as would regular meet ups for board members


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bentleymiller said:


> I think a training buddy section would be fantastic, as would regular meet ups for board members


You reckon !!! You want to wait till you get in the Adult Lounge mate and see what happens when some of this lot meet up the words holy sh*t spring to mind !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

